# New to forum, looking for 91 maxima aftermarket lights



## maxima91se (Jan 7, 2005)

Hello all. I've seen an aftermarket headlight for the 89-94 maxima that looked like the Japanese Cefiro headlights. Anybody know where to get a hold of something like this?

Thanks.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome to NF! Check the classifieds section of the forum. Also I will post this in the Maxima section for you so the experts can help out.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

welcome. unfortunately, they don't exist.
the only thing out there right now is the E36 conversion, which looks like crap IMO.


----------

